# husqvarna 265rx feedback



## jczv (May 27, 2015)

Looking at one of these, anybody have any feedback on them good back or indifferent. Looks like they stopped making them a few years ago (at least there's 2012-214 IPLs). The one for sale is about 15 years old. Only interested in feedback on this model.


----------



## sawfun (May 28, 2015)

Sorry, no personal experience with one. Wish I had one to compare with my fs550. If you don't buy it, please let me know the sellers info. Some parts are available on Ebay. I think they are a decent 65cc brute.


----------



## catbuster (May 29, 2015)

They're a beast, but there's a reason they're not around anymore. A 50cc clearing saw will do everything any brush saw will ever ask. 65cc is a bit much.


----------



## dancan (May 30, 2015)

I have one and an FS550 , both were used .
Awesome machines for personal use , I use the Stihl harness for both .


----------



## sawfun (May 30, 2015)

Dancan, do you notice much difference between the two machines?


----------



## dancan (Jun 1, 2015)

Both machines feel the same , ruggedly built and cut all day .
Easier for me to get Stihl parts than Husky but that's not a fault of the machine .
I bought both machines used at 250$ each about 5 years ago , did not regret spending that much on used gear , either one will do the job


----------



## jczv (Jun 1, 2015)

thanks for the info - right now he's asking over double what you paid so I'm pretty hesitant since some parts have already gone NLA. For $250 I'd have certainly taken a flyer. I'm going to take another run at him the next couple days if I don't get any movement I'll post the link.


----------



## jczv (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for the help - he came back today that he has an offer (didn't say if it was for his asking price of $600). It looked in good shape in the one picture he sent but I wasn't willing to go near that price. Couple other things didn't give me a warm and fuzzy feeling.

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/pts/5006034756.html


----------

